# The SD menus look horrible



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So the first thing I notice when setting up my new Roamio is the SD menus look terrible. The TiVo guy is all pixelated and the text that overlays the new yellow selection bar is all jagged and alaised.

The speed is impressive so far. I've been forcing connections on every TiVo in the house to get everything synced up and it's even faster then my wife's Pioneer S2 running the old SDUI.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> So the first thing I notice when setting up my new Roamio is the SD menus look terrible. The TiVo guy is all pixelated and the text that overlays the new yellow selection bar is all jagged and alaised.
> 
> The speed is impressive so far. I've been forcing connections on every TiVo in the house to get everything synced up and it's even faster then my wife's Pioneer S2 running the old SDUI.


 There is something go on with scaling that doesn't seem right. Have you tried any SD video thru the machine yet.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

How do the main screens look like Guide, info, etc....

I think I have only seen a couple SD screen when in setup, but you rarely have to see them once everything is good.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

My SD menus look okay... for SD anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What I'm mainly noticing is that the text in the highlighted selection looks all jagged. It's like a poorly made DVD menu where they didn't have enough colors to properly anti-alias the text


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

They certainly don't look any worse than the SD menus on my Series 3 did. At least now I only have to see them when looking at things like Settings menus, rather than all the time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I posted this thread while I was still running through Guided Setup, which is still SD. It was the first thing I noticed when I used the Roamio for the first time. Now that I'm using the HD menus more I don't notice it as much.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The SD menus look like garbage and frankly TiVo should be a bit embarrassed at this point that they haven't been fully retired.... ESPECIALLY as you must go into them to set things up.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I posted this thread while I was still running through Guided Setup, which is still SD. It was the first thing I noticed when I used the Roamio for the first time. Now that I'm using the HD menus more I don't notice it as much.


I was a bit surprised to see Guided Setup using the old UI. You'd think they'd want to make a good first impression.

I'd hope that one of the early software upgrades fixes that. (But knowing TiVo, probably not.)

What bugged me was the horrible graphics being used for the boot screens ("Almost there") .. what is that, a GIF? The banding in the gradients and shadows is awful. Redo that in 24-bit color guys, and use PNG or something if you need to compress it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tim1724 said:


> What bugged me was the horrible graphics being used for the boot screens ("Almost there") .. what is that, a GIF? The banding in the gradients and shadows is awful. Redo that in 24-bit color guys, and use PNG or something if you need to compress it.


LOL. I noticed that too.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> LOL. I noticed that too.


Tivo really should spend a little more effort on these screens. We don't see them often, but we do see them for minutes at a time while waiting for the boot process to finish. I can see the banding and poor resolution from another room!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> Tivo really should spend a little more effort on these screens. We don't see them often, but we do see them for minutes at a time while waiting for the boot process to finish. I can see the banding and poor resolution from another room!


They should at least poke fun at it and use something reminiscent of blocky 8-bit graphics like the segment in the opening animation from the Atari era.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> So the first thing I notice when setting up my new Roamio is the SD menus look terrible. The TiVo guy is all pixelated and the text that overlays the new yellow selection bar is all jagged and aliased.


As a TiVoHD owner (until last week) reading all the notes about only some of the UI being in HD really made my eyes glaze over. Now that I have a Roamio, I am surprised how jarring the change is. Using the consistent SD UI that was on the TiVoHD was not so bad. Now I swap from a nice HD UI, to SD UI quite regularly, and, for some reason, the SD UI on the Roamio looks even worse than the UI on the TiVoHD.


----------



## ALbino (Jun 25, 2002)

When I bought an XL4 after years of not having a TiVo and using a DirecTV DVR I was absolutely SHOCKED that there's even a single menu that's not in HD. The fact that the Roamio still has some SD menus blows my mind. How hard is it to update menus from SD to HD? Seems like an incredibly easy fix from the outside looking in. I'm sure at this point they've torn down the whole navigation and rebuilt it a couple of times since HD existed. Heck, I had an HD TiVo back in like 2006? The fact that they're stuck with these tacky SD menus -- 7 years later! -- is insane, and makes you wonder what the in world is going on over there.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

Wow, after reading this thread - I have to concur - I can not believe that there is *any* SD menu/UI in the Roamio. As much as I would love to have the additional tuners, this is may very well prevent me from considering an upgrade at least until the SD menus are eradicated. I know that sounds silly, but I keep grumbling the last few years about how they keep coming out with new hardware when they haven't finished with the UI on the old hardware, and it sounds like this is more of the same. It always makes me feel like once they put something out to market, they don't give it much attention and start working on new hardware without 'fixing' the concerns of the existing/old hardware.

My TiVo HDXL has no HD menus and my TiVo Premiere XL still has some SD menus... There's no excuse for the Roamio to have any SD menu at all. I really can't think of any.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't want to criticize, but I have to say I honestly don't understand the uproar about the remaining SD menus. It's literally JUST the settings screens now that Wishlists are in HD. How often are you guys going into the settings screens after initial setup? About the only time I have to go in there is if there is a change to the channel lineup.

I don't know what the holdup is on TiVo's end in finishing the HDUI, but I'd hate them to make that a priority over new hardware and features! I want things like the HTML 5 app store, out-of-home streaming/downloading, and the new My Shows layout MUCH more than HD settings screens. 

Though I do agree that the welcome screens and initial setup should be in HD just for first impressions.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

stoli412 said:


> I don't want to criticize, but I have to say I honestly don't understand the uproar about the remaining SD menus. It's literally JUST the settings screens now that Wishlists are in HD. How often are you guys going into the settings screens after initial setup? About the only time I have to go in there is if there is a change to the channel lineup.
> 
> I don't know what the holdup is on TiVo's end in finishing the HDUI, but I'd hate them to make that a priority over new hardware and features! I want things like the HTML 5 app store, out-of-home streaming/downloading, and the new My Shows layout MUCH more than HD settings screens.
> 
> Though I do agree that the welcome screens and initial setup should be in HD just for first impressions.


Was just about to post something similar. Having a few SD screens buried in the settings doesn't bother me much one bit at all. In fact, the settings SD menus aren't even that bad. The real atrocity is the Amazon VOD SD screens. Holy pixelation, Batman! That'll probably change if/when the Amazon app gets updated (and hopefully supports Instant!).

Then again I'm coming from a TivoHD, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's not really that they look bad, it's that after 3.5 years the HDUI is still not done. That's pretty pathetic. And it's not just settings. Find by Time and Find by Channel are still SD as well.

Also Guided Setup, the first thing a user sees when they boot up the TiVo for the first time is still SD. That doesn't give a new user the best impression.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Check out the Podcast app. Looks worse than anything I have seen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And it's not like they have to stop working on new features or new hardware to get this done. Hire a couple of guys who specifically do UI work and have them just do it. No matter how long it takes, just have them work on the UI until it's done.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> It's not really that they look bad, it's that after 3.5 years the HDUI is still not done. That's pretty pathetic. And it's not just settings. Find by Time and Find by Channel are still SD as well.
> 
> Also Guided Setup, the first thing a user sees when they boot up the TiVo for the first time is still SD. That doesn't give a new user the best impression.


I agree it leaves a bad taste especially during setup that TiVo is something of a dinosaur (even though that's not the case).

Many of us get 100+ channels we don't subscribe to or watch, setting them with the SD interface is painful, if it was in HD with a preview window it would be a snap.


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

jmpage2 said:


> Many of us get 100+ channels we don't subscribe to or watch, setting them with the SD interface is painful, if it was in HD with a preview window it would be a snap.


Yep.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmpage2 said:


> Many of us get 100+ channels we don't subscribe to or watch, setting them with the SD interface is painful, if it was in HD with a preview window it would be a snap.


Apparently you can remove channels via the guide, which has the little window, so there is an easier way to do this.

I fix the problem by simply subscribing to everything. Except the Spanish channels, but those are easy to pick out by name and are in one block.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Apparently you can remove channels via the guide, which has the little window, so there is an easier way to do this.
> 
> I fix the problem by simply subscribing to everything. Except the Spanish channels, but those are easy to pick out by name and are in one block.


I am apparently not in the know on some of these guide tricks, I will have to play around a bit. We only subscribe to a mid-tier of Comcast programming and so there are many channels we don't get (and don't want) and it always seems like TiVo finds another one and starts recording blank suggestions from it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1 plus for Charter, at least here, is they arrange all the channels for a given tier into a block with a gap before the next tier starts. So like 2-90 are Basic, 100-190 are Extended, 200-whatever are spanish, etc.... so it's pretty easy to deselect a block you don't subscribe to.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stoli412 said:


> I don't want to criticize, but I have to say I honestly don't understand the uproar about the remaining SD menus. It's literally JUST the settings screens now that Wishlists are in HD.


I don't have a Roamio, but I sure thought others confirmed previously that Find by Time/Find by Channel were still in SD.. Those are the ones that I see at least daily (on average). Yes, I have a bazillion season passes set up.. Yes, I still skim the guide to look for specials or missed shows.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> 1 plus for Charter, at least here, is they arrange all the channels for a given tier into a block with a gap before the next tier starts. So like 2-90 are Basic, 100-190 are Extended, 200-whatever are spanish, etc.... so it's pretty easy to deselect a block you don't subscribe to.


How do you deselect a block? Or do you mean, it's easy to press the select key 100 times in a row, to deselect sequential channels?


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

ShoutingMan said:


> How do you deselect a block? Or do you mean, it's easy to press the select key 100 times in a row, to deselect sequential channels?


Yea, I believe this is what Dan is meaning. It is an advantage in creating a guide.

Also, as mentioned, one can add/remove from Favorites or Channel List, via the guide, by clicking on the channel number to get a popup window. Was this option available on the Premier boxes? If so, I hadn't known. It's made things a lot easier with the new box.

Also, does it matter much whether I create a Favorites guide or a My Channels guide? Meaning, would creating a Favorites guide influence my TiVo Suggestions? I mean, you know, should my TiVo Suggestions happen to decide to work today?


----------



## ALbino (Jun 25, 2002)

stoli412 said:


> I don't want to criticize, but I have to say I honestly don't understand the uproar about the remaining SD menus. It's literally JUST the settings screens now that Wishlists are in HD. How often are you guys going into the settings screens after initial setup? About the only time I have to go in there is if there is a change to the channel lineup.
> 
> I don't know what the holdup is on TiVo's end in finishing the HDUI, but I'd hate them to make that a priority over new hardware and features! I want things like the HTML 5 app store, out-of-home streaming/downloading, and the new My Shows layout MUCH more than HD settings screens.
> 
> Though I do agree that the welcome screens and initial setup should be in HD just for first impressions.


It's not about the SD menus themselves (although, they do look amazingly tacky) but it's more an indication of a systemic problem within the company itself. From a practical day-to-day purpose is it a "problem"? Not really. But it does make them seem incompetent, lazy, or uncaring about the users.

I mean, do these guys even use their own product? You have to think that someone in management one day would be looking at these terrible SD menus and wonder what the heck is going on within his own company and then make an effort to fix it. It's been literally years and years and it hasn't happened yet. Makes you wonder.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I bet Margaret cares about those SD menus. 

That woman seems to have a very good handle on what TiVo needs to do with their product based on what we've seen happen over the past 12 months.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ShoutingMan said:


> How do you deselect a block? Or do you mean, it's easy to press the select key 100 times in a row, to deselect sequential channels?


Yeah. The way it auto jumps to the next channel makes it easy to deselect channels. I remember back in the old days before they added that auto jump feature. That was truly painful to deselect channels.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah. The way it auto jumps to the next channel makes it easy to deselect channels. I remember back in the old days before they added that auto jump feature. That was truly painful to deselect channels.


This has been a feature for years; The TiVoHD does it.
But it is faster now and a bit easier to use  but I wish there was a live view in this mode. It is not designed for managing 1000 channels in the typical modern cable lineup.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ShoutingMan said:


> This has been a feature for years; The TiVoHD does it.
> But it is faster now and a bit easier to use  but I wish there was a live view in this mode. It is not designed for managing 1000 channels in the typical modern cable lineup.


I've been around since the early S1 days. The first software version I had was v1.3. I think this feature was added in the S2 days in v3 maybe.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> I bet Margaret cares about those SD menus.
> 
> That woman seems to have a very good handle on what TiVo needs to do with their product based on what we've seen happen over the past 12 months.


If that was true, they'd already all be converted with the Roamio release.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

stoli412 said:


> Though I do agree that the welcome screens and initial setup should be in HD just for first impressions.


I would think those two areas would be the only thing that would HAVE to remain in SD. If someone buys and hooks up a Premiere or Roamio to a SDTV, guidied setup would be illegible in HD on a SDTV. The unit doesn't know you have a HDTV until you tell it you do.

Same thing with the welcome screens. The unit doesn't know what type of TV it's hooked up to until your saved preferences are loaded. I'm not sure of the boot order, but preferences would be after more important items.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I bet Margaret cares about those SD menus.  That woman seems to have a very good handle on what TiVo needs to do with their product based on what we've seen happen over the past 12 months.


Yeah, I guess she needs more resources to wrap this up once and for all. As has been said, in day to day usage it's not a huge deal... but it's reflects poorly on TiVo's ability to execute (to those who notice and care). And I agree something isn't aliasing right or similar.



Doit2it said:


> I would think those two areas would be the only thing that would HAVE to remain in SD. If someone buys and hooks up a Premiere or Roamio to a SDTV, guidied setup would be illegible in HD on a SDTV. The unit doesn't know you have a HDTV until you tell it you do. Same thing with the welcome screens. The unit doesn't know what type of TV it's hooked up to until your saved preferences are loaded. I'm not sure of the boot order, but preferences would be after more important items.


Eh, TiVo should be able to sense connection type and branch or display different resolutions... like many, many other set-tops.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, I guess she needs more resources to wrap this up once and for all. As has been said, in day to day usage it's not a huge deal... but it's reflects poorly on TiVo's ability to execute (to those who notice and care). And I agree something isn't aliasing right or similar.


Absolutely resources. New functionality is always king when prioritizing resources. No one buys Roamio just because all the sub-menus are HD nor will the not buy because of it either. What differentiates TiVo on the shelf does e.g. DIAL, OOH, mini DTA, 6-tuners, etc.

Considering all the new tech being pushed into Roamio, it very understandable why these sub-menus have not gotten attention. Not only that, the bug fixes and releases (mini w/ season pass mgmt) since the Roamio are also more important. While ugly, WRT the new HD theme, they're still functional. I'd suspect with how busy Tivo is after launching Roamio, it maybe a while for those sub-menus to get some love.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, if that's not an apologist response for something that should have been done with Premiere release over 3 years ago, I don't know what is.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Doit2it said:


> I would think those two areas would be the only thing that would HAVE to remain in SD. If someone buys and hooks up a Premiere or Roamio to a SDTV, guidied setup would be illegible in HD on a SDTV. The unit doesn't know you have a HDTV until you tell it you do.
> 
> Same thing with the welcome screens. The unit doesn't know what type of TV it's hooked up to until your saved preferences are loaded. I'm not sure of the boot order, but preferences would be after more important items.


But as far as I know Roamio doesn't have an SDUI option... Will it even work on an SD television acceptably?

I think setup worry about a 4:3 television is moot on the Roamio line.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Wow, if that's not an apologist response for something that should have been done with Premiere release over 3 years ago, I don't know what is.


Maybe, but I do appreciate the amount of effort that has gone into moving the product forward over the last 18 to 24 months. A long cry from the development malaise during the litigation years.

It should have been done for the Roamio release and it is hard to believe that it couldn't have been done without the release date slipping.

But, I really look at it in perspective - in my day to day usage of the Roamio, I never see the SD menus. If you are really looking for 1st world issues, you have sure found one!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Come on now. Every time you access messages from an online scheduled recording you are dumped into the SDUI. I probably see the SD screens at least several times a week, and it's annoying since HD screens have the preview window and all the eye candy.

You're telling me that doing the "messages" screen in HD would have caused the ship date to slip? I kind of have a hard time buying that one.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> It should have been done for the Roamio release and it is hard to believe that it couldn't have been done without the release date slipping.


Poor grammar, it is a double negative - the date should not have slipped

I don't get nearly that many messages - I am sure happy I have FIOS...


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> Wow, if that's not an apologist response for something that should have been done with Premiere release over 3 years ago, I don't know what is.


Sure, looking at it that way, they've had a long time to bump up priority. However, new tech takes time to develop and we're seeing a big leap in tech following those litigation years. I can be sure Roamio didn't have a short development cycle to get where its at. Also, as a solution lead for a large firm, I understand how this happens. Other business development activities are pushed by mgmt to grow in adjacent markets. While frustrating, all of these other activities push stuff like this down the priority list. Resources aren't limitless and you have to make choices based on these kinds of demands. As a consumer, I don't like it, but I've seen how it happens.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Come on now. Every time you access messages from an online scheduled recording you are dumped into the SDUI. I probably see the SD screens at least several times a week, and it's annoying since HD screens have the preview window and all the eye candy.
> 
> You're telling me that doing the "messages" screen in HD would have caused the ship date to slip? I kind of have a hard time buying that one.


and what's a big deal for some folks is a non-issue for others. If I've come across a Roamio SD screen it's not in normal use and I clearly don't remember it, nor do I really care if they're that infrequent, same goes for my Premiere.

Some people have made the SD screens a rally point that they will just not let go, the Roamio is a great improvement over the Premiere that never got the love or attention in development it should have.

It's also pretty clear across multiple threads which TCF members have a chip on their shoulders on Roamio that they make known in any thread vs. other folks that have no such vendetta and are addressing concerns in a calm way.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have always found what different people find import interesting, but I really do not understand some people's fixation on this HD vs SD menu stuff. Frankly if it weren't for this forum I wouldn't know the difference. 

On my Roamio when I go into "Settings" or "Account & System Info" the menus look perfectly fine, the text is clear' very readable and I have no issue with my TV or receiver (when it was working) while moving around between the so called HD & SD menus. 

I can not believe that my 5 year old TV has some super powers that no other TV has and magically makes my menus look just fine so I really do not understand what the heck everyone wants. Do you want that stupid info bar on everything? 

Frankly I would think most people would prefer TiVo work on our DVRs feature set and not waist time on making our Setting menus look prettier.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I couldn't give a sh*t about SD menus when I get messages....even if I accessed them "several times a week" as on poster said. The percentage of time I spend in SD menus compared to HD is STILL miniscule....and I can read the SD text just as well as the HD.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> and what's a big deal for some folks is a non-issue for others. If I've come across a Roamio SD screen it's not in normal use and I clearly don't remember it, nor do I really care if they're that infrequent, same goes for my Premiere.
> 
> Some people have made the SD screens a rally point that they will just not let go, the Roamio is a great improvement over the Premiere that never got the love or attention in development it should have.
> 
> It's also pretty clear across multiple threads which TCF members have a chip on their shoulders on Roamio that they make known in any thread vs. other folks that have no such vendetta and are addressing concerns in a calm way.


So now I have a vendetta against TiVo because a couple of things I've complained about like pop-up ads or the incompleteness of the UI? OK then. There's a flip side to that coin too which are the hordes of people that excuse anything that TiVo poorly executes on with the repetitive chime of "it's better than the alternative". In the case of the Premiere that was a very thin excuse and was quite debatable. At least with the Roamio TiVo have proven that they haven't completely forgotten the consumer market that put them in the brand position that they are in today.

It still doesn't mean that there isn't room for improvement or that we shouldn't "complain" when things aren't as good as they could be. I tend to call things as I see them even if a few feathers get ruffled. FWIW I also have the top rated Amazon review of the TiVo Mini (which I gave four stars) and a pretty even handed review of the Plus which also has gotten good feedback.... so I'd say that my feedback is, on the whole, considered pretty 'valuable' by Joe Public.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> So now I have a vendetta against TiVo because a couple of things I've complained about like pop-up ads or the incompleteness of the UI? OK then. There's a flip side to that coin too which are the hordes of people that excuse anything that TiVo poorly executes on with the repetitive chime of "it's better than the alternative". In the case of the Premiere that was a very thin excuse and was quite debatable. At least with the Roamio TiVo have proven that they haven't completely forgotten the consumer market that put them in the brand position that they are in today.


While I didn't call you out directly, my take has been that you're very unhappy with the Roamio, and are willing to make that very clear in multiple threads, other folks like myself are impressed with the Roamio and don't share your view. So yes, now I have called you out on it.

It's the same thing as the Gravity thread and people being fixated on the science issues and not being able to get past it to enjoy the movie, so you can swap vendetta for fixation or obsession if those are better terms.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

While I defended the SD screens at startup and initial setup, I do feel the HD menus should be throughout the system after that. I'm not going to rant about it cause it's out of my control. Yes, if I worked in the Tivo design department I'd be ashamed of my incomplete work. If I was a manager, I'd demand the inconsistencies be fixed. There may be valid reasons why there are still SD menus (memory contraints, etc.) Other than request they make the user experience appear more uniform, I have to live with Tivo's failure to provide the user experience they started but didn't complete. OK, maybe I am going to rant about it.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> While I didn't call you out directly, my take has been that you're very unhappy with the Roamio, and are willing to make that very clear in multiple threads, other folks like myself are impressed with the Roamio and don't share your view. So yes, now I have called you out on it.
> 
> It's the same thing as the Gravity thread and people being fixated on the science issues and not being able to get past it to enjoy the movie, so you can swap vendetta for fixation or obsession if those are better terms.


Here is my Amazon review of the Roamio.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3VV8OP2UBP1RN/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

I also started the poll here on TCF on Roamio satisfaction and defended it from those who have it a very unfavorable rating.

Exercise some care when wiping that egg from your face .


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> There may be valid reasons why there are still SD menus


According to an interview with the TiVo CEO, the only reason is "priorities".

It was really bad until the HD guide and other primary screens were updated, now it is just something for people to complain about.

TiVo needs to finish them, if for any reason just to take ammunition away from the detractors.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

I have my Roamio connected to a 61" JVC read projection and while I did notice the SD menus they certainly don't detract from the device's usability or my user experience. Given a finite amount of R&D dollars I have a number of wishlist items I would like worked on before these menus. Yes it seems like an easy project to finish but it't not something I'll think about again until it's brought up again on this forum.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't have a big problem with the SD menus... it just seems utterly baffling why they haven't updated them yet. I'm unclear how it could take more than a couple of minutes to take the SD menu items exactly as they read now and just move them into the new HD UI.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> Here is my Amazon review of the Roamio.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R3VV8OP2UBP1RN/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm
> 
> ...





jmpage2 said:


> FWIW I also have the top rated Amazon review of the TiVo Mini (which I gave four stars) and a pretty even handed review of the Plus which also has gotten good feedback.... so I'd say that my feedback is, on the whole, considered pretty 'valuable' by Joe Public.


Never been falsely accused of being humble, eh?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bradleys said:


> TiVo needs to finish them, if for any reason just to take ammunition away from the detractors.


No, they need to finish them so they don't continue to look like a bunch of amateurs that don't care about the look and feel of their product.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Exercise some care when wiping that egg from your face .


*shrug*
I just know that certain folks routinely come up in Roamio threads complaining as I'm reading them, and my impression is that you're not happy with yours, no need to drag it out more, if you're happy, all the better, it's a great unit in my book.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Not sure why we even have this thread. Really not a big deal for most folks. Maybe a slight annoyance but really it says a lot about how good the Roamio is, if this is a big deal to someone.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

uw69 said:


> Not sure why we even have this thread. Really not a big deal for most folks. Maybe a slight annoyance but really it says a lot about how good the Roamio is, if this is a big deal to someone.


I don't have a Roamio, but on my Premiere 4, as well as the *look* difference (UI lack-of consistency), there is a bit of a PAUSE when switching in and out of the HD interface.. so you see it every time you go to settings (not too often), or find by channel/time, the latter of which I do at LEAST once a day on average.


----------

